# Short, hard plastic angled fan duct



## RejZoR (Nov 4, 2012)

Is there any such thing? I'd need a 120mm very short (sub 10cm) fan duct that is cut under an angle of like 30°, made out of hard plastic or even metal. So i could attach it to the case and then the closed loop radiator on it.

The thing is, i'd like to fit Corsair Hydro H80 in my Lian Li PC-V354. All the fan positions are so close to the sides that i can't place big radiator on any of them. However if i'd attach such fan duct i'd get additional space through diagonal which is always longer and might just do the trick. However i can't seem to find any such duck freakin anywhere.

Any idea where could i get such thing?

EDIT:
Even something like this would do the trick i guess:
http://kemenmarketing.com/shop4u/in...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=26

Just for 120mm and it needs fan mount holes on both ends. But if anyone knows for a hard plastic version that could support the radiator weight on it's own, that would be even better.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 4, 2012)

You could just get the one you linked, and reinforce it with some metal struts.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 4, 2012)

The one i linked is 80mm. I need 120mm.


----------



## SaiZo (Nov 6, 2012)

How about taking an old 120 fan, remove the "fan" itself, cut away excess plastic, cut it in half, let someone who has a milling machine give it the required angle and then use JB Weld to stick the 2 halfs together again?


----------



## Raw (Nov 6, 2012)

*Apevia X-plorer Duct*



RejZoR said:


> Is there any such thing? I'd need a 120mm very short (sub 10cm) fan duct that is cut under an angle of like 30°, made out of hard plastic or even metal. So i could attach it to the case and then the closed loop radiator on it.
> 
> The thing is, i'd like to fit Corsair Hydro H80 in my Lian Li PC-V354. All the fan positions are so close to the sides that i can't place big radiator on any of them. However if i'd attach such fan duct i'd get additional space through diagonal which is always longer and might just do the trick. However i can't seem to find any such duck freakin anywhere.
> 
> ...



Apevia X-plorer made a case a few years ago that had a nice clear/blue colored plastic duct (square to round) that was used to cool the interior.
I forget the sizes at the moment but if I remember right it was close to what you may need.
Let me look around my shop and see if I can find one. If so, I'll post a picture. It would certainly need modding to mount a flange or whatever system you would use. But plastics are easy to work with.

Ok, here it is... NOT WHAT YOU WANTED as far as the 120 mm size but I thought you would just like to see a couple pictures.

O.D. round= 3.5 inch/88.89 mm, 
Square= 3.75 inch/92.25 mm, 
OAL (overall length)= 2.75 inch/69.85 mm

I tried looking for something you could use at http://www.frozencpu.com/shop_category.html but to no avail. They do have a ton of odd stuff over there.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 6, 2012)

Do you have a hardware store nearby?  Take a look at plastic pipe fittings, PVC and black HDPE.

I built a side duct using a gutter dowspout fittings (of all things).  Outside air directly to the CPU fan.  Dropped CPU temps by almost 4c.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 10, 2012)

Thermalright had these in 120mm once, maybe still around online.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Nov 11, 2012)

Like sasqui said.  You will solve this in a hardware store not a computer store. You can probably get aluminium-flexible-duct for the diameter you need... or make it using PVC drainpipe and PVC glue.


----------



## bamaland101 (Nov 11, 2012)

try picking up some thin sheet metal, like some metal flashing tin, cut a piece that is approx, 4 120mm fans long, then wrap that piece around a 120mm fan and force the bends securely making a nice crease on each corner, then take some metal tin snips and cut the bottom excess off, which should leave you with a nice over hang, then just snip out your angle you want the vent to be and fold. done


----------



## AsRock (Nov 11, 2012)

Maybe go lowes or home depot and maybe you will find a smaller than normal ones that fit dryers hehe.

How ever the air flow though one is not smooth and can make a noise depending on how much air flow passes though due to the air hitting the ridges of the tube..

Might want to look in to drainage some pcb pipe that a plumber would use..

I been meaning to have some thing like a tube made out of steel from the place across the road from us but i quit using a case over a year ago lol.


----------

